# Trunk wont open



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I have a problem. My trunk wont open from the inside release. I was wondering if there is anything that I can do to try to fix it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

did you check if the cable that pulls the mechanism is still attached.. on both sides.. will it still open with a key???


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Also make sure the cable isn't stretched (doubtful) and that the bolts that hold it in place aren't loose causing it to have more play in the line.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

In the trunk, there's a little lever down in the latch. You've got to make sure it's either up or down. I know that doesn't help much, but I know what I"m talking about.  I had the same problem with mine, and that was what was wrong. It's down on the middle part.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*trunk problem #2*

my trunk opens when I'm driving my car. now that's a real problem.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

what the hell..how does it open when your driving.. ..it prolly is stuck.. refer 97sentragxes reply.. I know what he is talking about ..that is what it prolly is..


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

make sure your trunk is aligned


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks for all of you help. il try as soon as i get a chance.


----------



## bwolf123 (Jul 24, 2002)

*trunk*

Their is a switch right near the trunk release mechanism that disables and enables opening it from the inside. Mine wont open with the key right now.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i just got involved in an accident, and my key won't open the trunk, only the remote release from the inside, my baby's in the bodyshop right now, but i think the lever/linkage from the lock cylinder to the release is bent or what not........or if this switch that was previously mentioned, kinda stopped it, though i know that switch is for the trunk light......


----------

